# Contemplating a 10ft Jon boat from Academy



## topgun15v (Jul 4, 2011)

Ok, I have seen many sweet mods on this website and others so here is my story. I don't have that much money right now, but love to fish. In Texas I mostly fish smaller lakes and go camping a lot. I am looking for something to get me out onto the water under $1200 with motor. What is everyone's opinion of fishing a 10ft jon boat? I have heard many stories of how unstable they are, but what if I made low decks? The reason I am looking for a smaller 10ft is so that I can throw it in the back up my Tacoma truck bed and still haul a pop up camper. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!

Pros
1. Small and lightweight to fit in truck bed
2. Can get to hard to reach places on the lake
3. Cheap

Cons
1. Tippy?
2. A hassle pulling in and out of water
3. Lack of storage/space


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 4, 2011)

Um craigslist a used one after test running someone elses. 10'x3', trace it out on the ground, it's not much of a boat. 

Personally I think a bass buggy style or Pontoon yak would be a more comfortable hull to fish out of. I would not own a tin boat smaller than a 1448 and expect two people to bass fish out of it for more than two hours.

If anything, why not pick up a 1236 hull to tie onto the camper for the trip, then you can stuff it in the back of the truck to go to the ramp. It's more room (not much) and more stable (not by much) and I think more enjoyable. If you design a modular floor the hull should be light enough that you can get it in the water without too much strain as well.

Jamie


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 4, 2011)

I'll agree. If I was gonna have a 10 footer, Id get a little bass pontoon over a jon. Just my personnal opinion. I used to own a Pelican 10E plastic bass boat and it was surprisingly stable. It can be moved around by yourself and 2 guys can carry them anywhere. I have fished from a 1032 jon boat and I think I would have prefered to have been on a conoe. I couldnt wait to get off that thing and I never fished from it again. Waaaaaaaaay too tippy. Watch Craigslist and you can pick up those little bass boats cheap. When I had mine, it had only been on the water a couple times. The trolling motor was still in the box. I paid $500 for it. Added a battery and a $80 fish finder and had a sweet little puddle jumper. They are rated for like a 3 or 4 hp outboard as well. Theres one listed currently on my local CL and it even has a livewell and comes with a trailer so they are definately around if you choose to go that way.


----------



## korywithak (Jul 4, 2011)

Topgun, I think I would side with Jaime on this one, a 10 foot tin boat is SMALL. Thats not saying that small boats can't be good, because they absolutely can. But before I would go with a 10 foot jon, I would look at a basstender, either a 9.4 or 10.6. They are MUCH more stable, and offer features that no other boat this size offers. The have storage (not a ton, but again, way more than any other boat this size) are fairly light, and tough. Great for bumping off rocks in the river. 

I had a 9.4 back in the day, and absolutely LOVED the boat. It had two hatches in the middle, one which was prewired for a battery if you wanted to use a trolling motor. The other was a live well, (find that stock in a sub 10 footer from the factory!) but both could be used for anything you wanted to store, tackle, cooler, anchor etc. 

When I sold it, I sold it for 1400, for the boat (which was a 2002, and in great condition,) a 3.3 merc (a 2003) and a custom built trailer for the boat. So if you can find one, it should be in your price range.

Heres a pic of mine before I sold it....


----------



## reedjj (Jul 4, 2011)

1032 and 1036 is just too small. Like a couple have said already, you would be better off with the basstender or a Kayak.


----------



## topgun15v (Jul 4, 2011)

Wow, what a great site! Thanks for such fast responses. I used to own a kayak, but didn't like it because of the lack of control (no trolling motor). I do like the bass raider that you have posted it looks like a sweet rig and with a new kid on the way I think the live well may be a good sell for the wife =P. 

Also, forgot to mention it earlier but wanted to throw this out there. My main idea on a 10ft jon boat other than throwing it in the truck was because i thought i could put a 3 or 4hp on it and move around pretty well on the lake with either myself or a fishing buddy. Looking at the plastic bass boats, they don't strike me as the type that will get going 10mph or so, but i could be wrong?

Thanks again for all of the comments!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 4, 2011)

Me and a buddy, both big guys, fished a crappie tournament from my little Pelican. I only had a trolling motor so I borrowed another buddies 3 horse outoard for the tourny. We didnt set any records but it moved across the lake pretty good. We even made it back to weigh in on time!!!

Here we are at tourny launch. It was a bit scary with all the bass boats flying by but we had a blast!!


----------



## topgun15v (Jul 4, 2011)

haha dang man! that looks crazy. fun though


----------



## topgun15v (Jul 5, 2011)

Ok, so after some more research I am leaning towards this bad boy! I am going to match it with a 5hp Coleman boat motor. I already have a trolling motor for it and depth finder. Anyone use this combo before, or at least this particular boat? It has some good online reviews so far! 

https://www.walmart.com/ip/KL-Industries-2-Man-Waterquest-10.2-Bass-Boat/15125906?sourceid=1500000000000003260410&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=15125906


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 5, 2011)

Looks like a cool little boat. Seems to be a little pricey though. Couple that with the Coleman 5 horse you mentioned at $1600 and you have an expensive little rig. Personally, Id look for used unless you gotta have right now. To give you an idea of whats out there if you go looking, heres a link to an add at a fishing forum I frequent for the same boat on a trailer with a trolling motor for $650. There are deals tyo be had, just have to hunt for em.

Heres the link...
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=175713


----------



## Jay D (Jul 5, 2011)

Try Texasfishingforum.com for local deals and of course craigslist. Try craigslist in east texas too for deals.


----------



## Sharpix (Jul 7, 2011)

First of all, I currently have a 12'32", its as small as youre going.

My best advice: Not buy that thing. Get an aluminum topper, like 14' Lite (the most lightweight 14' aluminum) or at least a 1236.
An 12 or better yet a 14' is easy to put it on the ceiling with hoists, just like bicycles. Marine aluminum lasts a lifetime. Mine is 35 years old or so, im 33! The thing have been good two decades on the raging sun every day and its quite ok, not any single problem with it. It has been stored over a ceiling. By putting it vertically against the wall, one person at the 2nd floor pulls it and thats it. No space taken, not even at sight of anyone.

The boat has even flewn once, too! While being transported in a VW bus, the ropes where burn with the exhaust gasses, and the thing flew at 45 mph. We just had to replace two rivets, and solder a 1/2" hole. The 1232 its being used to this days. All the maintenance have been a respray over the original paint, and 6 rivets. thats it.

Please, do yourself a favor, and save a little more, even wait a whole year, do a great sacrifice, sell what you don't use anymore, AND GET A 14'. Even old boats, well taken care of, are the companions of fishermen for decades.

Dont buy a plastic one. IT will rot, sooner or later.


----------



## austin619 (Jul 7, 2011)

get one of these14' toppers from any tracker dealer in your area:
link: https://www.trackerboats.com/boat/?boat=3299


----------



## reedjj (Jul 7, 2011)

Tracker topper 14! Probably the best suggestion so far. It will fit in a truckbed or on a camper. Light and easy to load/unload. A 5hp motor will get you around pretty good. 

A 5hp on a 1236 will prob get up on plane with 1 person and limited gear. I once had a 1232 with a 4 1/2 merc 2 stroke The model with the gas tank built onto the motor and it would plane out with 2 people. Both of us about 160lbs. I was only 23 years old then. It was a good little jon.

I would be looking for a 1236 and an old 6hp 2stroke. If your looking to save money those old jons are a dime a dozen and an old 2 stroke outboard shouldn't be too hard to find if you are patient and search around good. 

It would surely be a lot cheaper than a TUPPERWARE boat. I just looked at the link you posted. Almost $2000. for a plastic boat is crazy. By the time you by that KL, add a trolling motor, battery, and a small outboard you could have bought a good used bass boat on a trailer with a motor. Shoot I'll sell you my "swamp sled" for $2500.00 boat, motor, trailer, gas tank, fire ext, anchor, and 2 life jackets!


----------



## reedjj (Jul 7, 2011)

Tracker topper 14! Probably the best suggestion so far. It will fit in a truckbed or on a camper. Light and easy to load/unload. A 5hp motor will get you around pretty good. 

A 5hp on a 1236 will prob get up on plane with 1 person and limited gear. I once had a 1232 with a 4 1/2 merc 2 stroke The model with the gas tank built onto the motor and it would plane out with 2 people. Both of us about 160lbs. I was only 23 years old then. It was a good little jon.

I would be looking for a 1236 and an old 6hp 2stroke. If your looking to save money those old jons are a dime a dozen and an old 2 stroke outboard shouldn't be too hard to find if you are patient and search around good. 

It would surely be a lot cheaper than a TUPPERWARE boat. I just looked at the link you posted. Almost $2000. for a plastic boat is crazy. By the time you by that KL, add a trolling motor, battery, and a small outboard you could have bought a good used bass boat on a trailer with a motor. Shoot I'll sell you my "swamp sled" for $2500.00 boat, motor, trailer, gas tank, fire ext, anchor, and 2 life jackets!


----------



## worminken (Jul 7, 2011)

Check out the KL comparable @ Academy.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jul 8, 2011)

korywithak said:


> Topgun, I think I would side with Jaime on this one, a 10 foot tin boat is SMALL. Thats not saying that small boats can't be good, because they absolutely can. But before I would go with a 10 foot jon, I would look at a basstender, either a 9.4 or 10.6. They are MUCH more stable, and offer features that no other boat this size offers. The have storage (not a ton, but again, way more than any other boat this size) are fairly light, and tough. Great for bumping off rocks in the river.
> 
> I had a 9.4 back in the day, and absolutely LOVED the boat. It had two hatches in the middle, one which was prewired for a battery if you wanted to use a trolling motor. The other was a live well, (find that stock in a sub 10 footer from the factory!) but both could be used for anything you wanted to store, tackle, cooler, anchor etc.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more. Those basstenders are so stable on the water for 2 people. I have the 10.6 and love the boat. I can put a 15hp outboard on it but it moves really nice with just a trolling motor. there is no comparison between these boats and jon boats in the same size.


----------



## topgun15v (Dec 13, 2011)

Well fellas, I finally pulled the trigger and got one! I found a great deal for $300 it is a 10ft Alumna-craft boat used only 1 time! It even came with a $100 depth finder. It fits perfectly in the bed of my short bed Tacoma truck, and I also have a 4hp Johnson to complement it. Now I am looking for a battery and trolling motor to complement this. I will post pics soon. Thanks again for everyone's input earlier in the year!


----------



## CodyPomeroy (Dec 13, 2011)

topgun15v said:


> Well fellas, I finally pulled the trigger and got one! I found a great deal for $300 it is a 10ft Alumna-craft boat used only 1 time! It even came with a $100 depth finder. It fits perfectly in the bed of my short bed Tacoma truck, and I also have a 4hp Johnson to complement it. Now I am looking for a battery and trolling motor to complement this. I will post pics soon. Thanks again for everyone's input earlier in the year!


Congratulations. I came about my 12' semi-v pretty cheap. I love that little boat. It floats in inches of water, and I can get it tucked in behind fallen trees in the river that bigger boats wouldn't get to. Get a trolling motor with plenty of umph. I got a 50lb thrust.

Edit: I wouldn't put a deck in. I just stand up in mine as it is. I don't do a lot of moving around, and if I catch something big I sit down to reel it and and get it in the boat. You do have to be careful casting, I have broken several crank baits by hitting the boat while casting.


----------



## Fishin'Fool (Dec 14, 2011)

I own a Pelican Bass Raider 10e. I only have about $1,000 into the whole rig. Thats including trolling motor, battery, fish finder, and other misc items. I dont have an outboard on it yet, but i am working up to that. My buddy and I can stand on one side of the boat, and will not even come close to tipping. on the other hand, he also owns a 10.5 ft flat, and i am scared to stand up in it. I think the Bass Raider (or any other mini-pontoon) is much better than a small flat boat because of the pontoon style hull. My whole rig probably weigs, 500 pounds, and i can float in 4-6 inches or water, easily. It weighs less than a flat boat, has built in flotation, comes with built in wiring for fishfinder or trolling motor, and can hold just as big of motor as a flat boat can. Heres a link to my thread if you want to take a look, and get some ideas: https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16837


Thanks,
Fishin'Fool


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved my 10' I got it in mint condition, two seats, 45 lb tm, oars, paddles, life vests and a 5hp outboard. I loved the portability, but hated unloadiong it everytime I used it.


----------



## lovedr79 (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved my 10' I got it in mint condition, two seats, 45 lb tm, oars, paddles, life vests and a 5hp outboard. I loved the portability, but hated unloadiong it everytime I used it.


----------

